# Non-existent Reputation comment?



## Nylanfs (Sep 29, 2018)

I have this notification of a reputation comment, but there isn't anything there. I've cleared my block users just in case it was one of them.

Has anyone seen this or have a fix.


----------



## Nylanfs (Oct 9, 2018)

No response anyone?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2018)

It's a ghost remnant of the old Rep system. I have no idea how or why it thinks there's a new rep comment. I've trued to investigate this before and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Nylanfs (Oct 9, 2018)

It only appeared about 3-4ish weeks ago. I have a feeling that it has to do with possibly getting a rep point from somebody that was blocked because I cleared by block list and found I had a rep point from somebody I had blocked, and the count went down but there is this one last notification.


----------



## Blue (Oct 13, 2018)

[MENTION=10612]Nylanfs[/MENTION], it could also be that someone you quoted (or merely up-chain?) to your comment has blocked you after you posted, so you can no longer see your own comment.


----------



## pukunui (Feb 2, 2019)

I've just gotten this today. I also can't see the comment or clear the notification from it.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 3, 2019)

I remember reputation comments.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi, I just got the same thing, a reputation comment in my notifications that links to my subscribed list adn won't go away.  I looked at the old threads, I know what it is, and that Morrus has spent time looking for it but couldn't find the cause.

I was on earlier today without seeing it, so it came on Mon, Feb 11th between 10:00am and 11:55am EST (GMT-05:00).  If that helps tracking it down int he databases.

Is there any way to clear the notification, either by myself or if it's a one-time thing a moderator can do?  I find the notification alert a great tool, and beign always-on will reduce that.

Thanks!


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 25, 2019)

I just received one today.

I don't block anyone, so not sure what's causing it, but it wont go away.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 26, 2019)

At least the recent update FINALLY got rid of my old messages that never went away (in the EN World app).

Thanks


----------

